# Automatic Tamper - PuqPress Reduced to Clear!



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

****** REDUCED TO CLEAR******

PuqPress automatic tamper forum special £200 + VAT ONLY 58mm left

Link: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Barista%20Tools/Coffee%20Tampers%20and%20Matts/automatic%20tamper/PuqPress%20Automatic%20Tamper

original price still on site, DM please


----------

